# Don Hume Holster Review



## arnisandyz (Apr 28, 2005)

Just got a new Don Hume 715 clip-on IWB holster for my XD9 subcompact. I am very happy with it!  For the price, the quality was much better than I expected. With this being an IWB, I decided to go with leather instead of kydex for comfort. It is double stitched and is a nice dark brown color. It seems to be custom molded to the gun.  Looking inside you can see fine details like the slide release and takedown lever of the gun impressed into the leather. Like all leather holsters, this one came rather tight (I almost ripped my pants off on the first draw) but after working it for a good part of the night it loosened up a little. A suggestion a friend had was to wrap the gun in celophane and leave it in the holster overnight to expand the holster slightly. I'm sure with age it will loosen even more. I went with the clip rather than loops for convenience. The clip is strong enough to hold the holster in place even without a belt.  

Things I didn't like...its pretty much a strait drop with no cant, the rough side of the leather is inside which could wear on the finish of the slide. The leather is reinforced at the mouth which adds a bit more width compared to kydex (the XD is a somewhat chucky gun to begin with).

I wanted a Tucker Answer holster but just couldn't justify $115. I figured for $22 (+ shipping) this holster could get me started. Even if I get a different holster in the future, the convenience of the clip-on will most likely get used when I don't feel like suiting up for that quick run to the video store.

http://www.pistol-gear.com/products.php?cat=21


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 29, 2005)

Don Hume does make decent leather for the price.  If you go with a clip-on just make certain (ie lots of practice) that the clip will stay secure so you dont present the holster with the gun.  (Kramer.....Kramer.....  see the Kramer thread)


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 29, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Don Hume does make decent leather for the price.  If you go with a clip-on just make certain (ie lots of practice) that the clip will stay secure so you dont present the holster with the gun.  (Kramer.....Kramer.....  see the Kramer thread)



Good point about the clip.  Although it will work without a belt, its much more secure with one. With the holster being tight out of the box and with no belt I did exactly as Dearnis said.  After that, I put a belt on and adjusted my draw angle and technique slightly (more of a quick compact jerk rather than a smooth draw).  From practice and working the leather loose a little the holster now stays put even without a belt.  I hear that the FIST line of holsters have clips that are a bit stronger, but the one on the Hume will work for now.


----------

